# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Αβγουλακια στην φωλια!!! Γιουυυυυυπι!!!!!

## sdedes21

ειμαι τοσο χαρουμενος που ηθελα να μοιραστω με ολη την παρεα τα ευχαριστα!!!  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  Ιδου οι υπαιτοιοι Πιπης και Σόφη!!!







2-11-2013





4-11-2013





6-11-2013






ειναι η πρωτη γεννα της μικρης και ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα!!!

----------


## xrisam

Aντε με το καλό και τα γεννητούργια!

----------


## mitsman

Μπράβο Σπύρο!!! Τι τα ταιζεις τα πουλακια;;; Για ασβέστιο τι δίνεις;;

----------


## xarhs

με το καλο να βγουν τα πουλακια..!!!!!

----------


## johnakos32

καλα γεννητουργια ολα ενσπορα ευχομαι!

----------


## orion

μπράβο  :winky:  με το καλό

----------


## panoss

Με το καλό να βγουν υγιέστατα πουλάκια!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Με το καλο!! Σπυρο.

Ευχομαι!! να ειναι ολα ενσπορα.

----------


## Gardelius

Καλή συνέχεια και όλα ενσπορα!!!  :Happy:

----------


## sdedes21

σας ευχαριστω ολους παιδια! Δημητρη τους δινω συσκευασμενη αναμεικτη τροφη, αυγοτροφη με αυγο εναλλαξ, λαχανικα, φρουτα δεν τρωνε πολυ και σουπιοκοκκαλο για ασβεστιο το οποιο το τιμανε δεοντως. χρειαζεται να τους δωσω extra ασβεστιο?

----------


## Gardelius

> σας ευχαριστω ολους παιδια! Δημητρη τους δινω συσκευασμενη αναμεικτη τροφη, αυγοτροφη με αυγο εναλλαξ, λαχανικα, φρουτα δεν τρωνε πολυ και σουπιοκοκκαλο για ασβεστιο το οποιο το τιμανε δεοντως. χρειαζεται να τους δωσω* extra* ασβεστιο?


Σπύρο αν τρώνε το σουπιοκόκκαλο ...

μην αγχώνεσαι για τίποτα.!

----------


## xarhs

σπυρο οντως εισαι κομπλε με το σουπιοκοκκαλο αν το τρωνε , να ξερεις παντως στην αναπαραγωγη βοηθανε παρα πολυ τα φρουτα και τα λαχανικα ιδιαιτερα τα χορταρικα.

----------


## sdedes21

το τσακιζουνετο σουπιοκοκκαλο οπως και τα λαχανικα, ειδικα το μαρουλι! εχετε να μου προτεινετε καποιο λαχανικο να το δινω πιο συχνα λογω θρεπτικων στοιχειων για την γεννα???

----------


## Gardelius

> το τσακιζουνετο σουπιοκοκκαλο οπως και τα λαχανικα, ειδικα *το μαρουλι!* εχετε να μου προτεινετε καποιο λαχανικο να το δινω πιο συχνα λογω θρεπτικων στοιχειων για την γεννα???


Προσωπικά το αποφεύγω , λόγω των πολλών ραντισμάτων ... 

Μπορείς να δίνεις με ασφάλεια , όλα τα παρακάτω ...

*Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας*

----------


## xarhs

σπυρο μπορεις να δωσεις και μπροκολο , εχει και ασβεστιο..!!!!!!

----------


## BillMat

Μπράβο !!  :Happy: 

Ολα καλα ευχομαι να πανε !!  :Happy:

----------


## lagreco69

> σπυρο μπορεις να δωσεις και μπροκολο , εχει και ασβεστιο..!!!!!!



*Θρεπτικά στοιχεία στο μπρόκολο:*

Το μπρόκολο είναι πλούσιο σε βιταμίνες και ιχνοστοιχεία. 

Αποτελεί μία από τις πιο πλούσιες πηγές βιταμίνης C, βιταμίνης Β1, Β2, Β3, Β5, Β6, Β9, Β12 και βιταμίνης Α. Επίσης, περιέχει ασβέστιο, σίδηρο, μαγνήσιο, φώσφορο, κάλιο και ψευδάργυρο.

Και το καλύτερο είναι πως περιέχει όλα αυτά τα στοιχεία σε μεγάλες ποσότητες!

* Δινε τους και τα φυλλα του.

----------


## sdedes21

εχουμε και συνεχεια!
8-11-2013

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ ωραία νέα... με το καλό να σκάσουν!  :Happy:

----------


## xristina_konta

Με το καλο!!!!!Να βγαλεις ομορφα και υγιη μικρα!!!!!!

----------


## kostas0206

Αντε με το καλο φιλε μου να σκασουν τα αβγουλακια!  :Happy:

----------


## Eliccaios

Μεχρι της 21 του μηνα 8α σου εχει σκασει το 1 αντε να δουμε φοτογραφιες και εμεις που ειναι δυσκολο να ζευγαροσουνε τα δικα μας να δουμε αλλονον να χερομαστε εστο με μια ελπηδα οτι και εμεις καποτε θα εχουμε αυγουλακια

----------


## sdedes21

επειδη ελειψα λιγες μερες απο το forum, ειχαμε και συνεχεια...
10-11-2013


αυτο ηταν και το τελευταιο αυγουλακι. τωρα περιμενω με ανυπομονησια να δω αν και ποσα ειναι ενσπορα και να πανε ολα καλα. ευχαριστω ολους για τις ευχες σας και θελω να κανω μια ερωτηση στους πιο εμπειρους πανω στην αναπαραγωγη: οταν σκασει μυτη το πρωτο πουλακι πρεπει να μειωσω τα καθημερινα λαχανικα η οχι???

----------


## mitsman

Λαχανικα και φρουτα, τις πρωτες 10 μερες ειναι καλο να τα κοψεις, το πεπτικο συστημα των νεοσσων ειναι ιδιαιτερα ευαισθητο και μιας και δεν μπορουμε να ειμαστε απολυτα σιγουροι για το τι δινουμε ακομη και αν ειναι απο τον κηπο μας, καλο ειναι να τα αποφυγεις!

----------


## serafeim

Επισης ειανι καλο να τα κοψεις μια μερα νωριτερα απο τοτε που θα σκασει ο πρωτος νεοσσος ετσι ωστε να μην προλαβουν και τα ταισουν το λαχανικο/φρουτο που τους ειχαμε την προηγουμενη.
Επισης η καθημερινη αλλαγη του νερου ειναι εξισου σημαντικη για τους νεοσσους.

----------


## sdedes21

εδω ειμαι παλι φιλοι μου για να ενημερωσω σχετικα με την εξελιξη που ειχαν τα 5 αβγουλακια που απεκτησε το ενα απο τα ζευγαρακια μου. η ιστορια εχει ως εξης: 24-11 βγηκε το πρωτο πουλακι ομως δυστηχως την επομενη μερα εφυγε για τον Δημιουργο του αφηνοντας εμενα με πολυ μεγαλη στεναχωρια γιατι αυτη ειναι η πρωτη μου αναπαραγωγη και το πρωτο μου πουλακι δεν αντεξε. 26-11 βγηκε το δευτερο πουλακι το οποιο χαιρει ακρας υγειας και αναμενεται να ειναι και κουκλι συμφωνα με τα πουπουλα που βγαζει. σημερα ειναι 17 ημερων! 28-11 βγηκε το τριτο πουλακι μαλλον κιτρινο χρωματακι (γιουπιιιιι γιατι δεν εχω τετοιο χρωματακι) το οποιο και αυτο χαιρει ακρας υγειας και σημερα ειναι 15 ημερων. ομως μετα την εκολαψη του τριτου νεοσσου η μαμα εκανε στην ακρη τα δυο εναπομειναντα αβγουλακια και ενω εγω τα εβαζα παλι μεσα στον κυκλο που εχει η φωλια, καθε μερα τα εβλεπα εκτος του κυκλου. σημερα ειπα να τα εξετασω για να δω τι γινεται με τα αβγουλακια αυτα αφου εχουν περασει τοσες μερες και δεν εχουν εκολαφθει ακομα. αυτο που ειδα ειναι οτι αυτο που υπηρχε μεσα ηταν ενα "κομματι" σκληρο σαν να ειχε παγωσει. αφου καταλαβα οτι δεν ειναι πουλακια πλεον πηρα την αποφαση να τα σπασω για να δω τι ακριβως ειναι. ηταν αυτο ακριβως που ειπα παραπανω. ενα "κομματι" σκληρο (οχι πουλακι). επειδη ειναι η πρωτη μου αναπαραγωγη θα ηθελα συμβουλες απο τους πιο εμπειρους της παρεας. ηταν ασπορα τα αβγουλακια; δεν τα κλωσσουσε η θυληκια και εγιναν ετσι; λογω κρυου; (εχω εξωτερικη κλουβα). δυστηχως δεν εχω φωτογραφιες απο αυτα τα αυγουλακια γιατι τα πεταξα θα ανεβασω αργοτερα φωτο απο τα δυο μου νεαρα πουλακια!!!

----------


## serafeim

Καλημερα,
πολυ πιθανον ασπορα αλλα αν δεν δουμε φωτογραφια ειανι και λιγο δυσκολο να μαντεψουμε !!  :Happy: 
Αμα ηταν σκληρο κομματι το πορτοκαλι ο κροκκος τοτε ηταν 100% ασπορα... αν ηταν μαυρο τοτε πεθανε το εμβρυο σε πρωιμο σταδιο για καποιους λογους!!!

----------


## sdedes21

ηταν σκληρος ο κροκος με ενα μαυρο γυρω στα 3 χιλιοστα.

----------


## serafeim

Μαυρο δηλωνει συνηθως αιμα...
οπως μας το λες ... εγω καταλαβαινω οτι το εμβρυο πεθανε σε πρωιμο σταδιο εκει που δημιουργοντουσαν φλεβιτσες!!!!!

----------


## sdedes21

ιδου τα μικρα μου πριν τα καθαρισω!!!!!  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Τι κουκλάκια!!!!!! Να σου ζήσουν!!

----------


## sdedes21

ευχαριστω πολυ Νατασσα!!! η φωτογραφια τα αδικει!!!

----------


## vasilakis13

Μην το λες,υπεροχα ειναι κι απτη φωτογραφια,να τα χαιρεσαι!!!!!!!!

----------


## xrisam

> ιδου τα μικρα μου πριν τα καθαρισω!!!!!


Koυκλάκια ζωγραφιστα!!!!

----------


## Sophie

Να τις χαίρεσαι τις χνουδομπαλίτσες!!!! Είναι πανέμορφααα!!!!  :Happy:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

τι ομορφουλικα που ειναι!!! να τα χαιρεσαι τα κουκλακια!

----------


## geo_ilion

πανενορφα ειναι να τα χαιρεσαι

----------


## mpikis

ΝΑ σου ζήσουν..Τα έχεις σε εσωτερικό χώρο..γιατί αν τα έχεις έξω ήταν παρακινδυνευμένο να κάνεις γέννα Νοέμβριο...Όπως και να 'χει είναι υγιέστατα και πανέμορφα..να τα χαίρεσαι!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Eίναι για... πολλά φιλάκια!!!

----------


## sdedes21

ευχαριστω παιδια για τα καλα σας λογια!!! πραγματι ειναι πανεμορφα!!! (μπαμπας κουκουβαγια)!!!! ειναι η πρωτη μου αναπαραγωγη και ειμαι ενθουσιασμενος! την κλουβα που εχω τα πουλια την εχω εξω αλλα οταν ειχε ερθει η ωρα του ζευγαρωματος πηρα το ζευγαρακι μεσα.

----------


## serafeim

Πανεμορφα χρωματακια να σου ζησουν!!!

----------


## sdedes21

ποιος ειναι ο πιο ευκολος τροπος να καθαριζω τις ξεραμενες κουτσουλιες απο τα ποδαρακια των μικρων μου γιατι πατανε τις κουτσουλιες μεσα στην φωλια και γινονται μια μαζα με το ποδι και ας καθαριζω καθημερινα την φωλια.

----------


## lagreco69

Μουλιασε μονο τα ποδαρακια τους, μεσα σε ελαφρως χλιαρο, (οχι καυτο) νερο και θα αφαιρεθουν σχετικα ευκολα.

----------


## sdedes21

αυτο ειχα σκεφτει να κανω αλλα δεν ηξερα αν επρεπε! ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια σου γιατι το να μουλιαζω τις κουτσουλιες με την μπατονετα μου επερνε πολυ χρονο και ταλαιπωρουσα και αδικα τα πουλακια!!!

----------


## sdedes21

νεες φωτο.........

----------


## Efthimis98

Έχουν γίνει πολύ όμορφα!!!  :Happy: 
Να τα χαίρεσαι!!!

----------


## sdedes21

πραγματι!!! και αυτες ειναι φωτογραφιες πριν 4 μερες. τωρα που εχει βγαλει και το κιτρινο πιο πολλα φτερα ειναι τρελα!!! και το ωραιο ειναι οτι μου βγηκαν τα χρωματα που μου ελειπαν!!! τωρα μου λειπει ενα ασπρο. βεβαια το κιτρινο αποτι φαινεται θα ειναι clearwing οποτε μου λειπουν 2 double factor spangle (ασπρο και κιτρινο) απο τα βασικα χρωματα.

----------


## xrisam

Eίναι σκέτη γλύκα, έχεις σκεφτεί ονόματα?

----------


## sdedes21

οχι ακομα χρυσα μου! τα ονοματα σε ολα τα πουλακια μου ειναι δωσμενα απο την τετραχρονη κορη μου οποτε περιμενουμε να δουμε αν ειναι κοριτσακια η αγορακια.

----------


## sdedes21

Να'μαι παλι μετα απο καιρο να μοιραστω με την παρεα μερικα δυσαρεστα και μερικα ''ευχαριστα;;;'' νεα. το ενα απο τα δυο μωρα μου (το μπλε) το βρηκα πριν κατι μερες οταν ξυπνησα νεκρο στο κλουβι σε ηλικια 40 ημερων και το κιτρινο μωρο μου σε αθλια κατασταση. τα ειχαν αφησει αταιστα οι γονεις. το κιτρινο το πηρα απο τους γονεις το ταισα και καταφερα να το σωσω και τωρα το μαθαινω να τρωει μονο του. το ''ευχαριστο;;;'' ειναι οτι η μητερα του εχθες εκανε νεο αυγουλακι! παραξενευτηκα απο το χρωμα του αυγου γιατι δεν ειναι ασπρο οπως της προηγουμενης γεννας αλλα ειναι λιγο ροζ. μετα απο ολα αυτα εχω τις εξης αποριες:
1) γιατι σταματησαν οι γονεις να ταιζουν τα μικρα??? λογω νεας γεννας?
2) το χρωμα του αυγου ειναι φυσιολογικο?
3) ειναι φυσιολογικο να κανει δευτερη γεννα καπακι?
ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα....

----------


## vasilakis13

Είναι φυσιολογικό να κάνει δεύτερη γέννα στην σειρά, κι εμένα έτσι έκαναν. Εμένα πάντως δεν σταμάτησαν να ταΐζουν τα μικρά, εσένα δεν ξέρω γιατί το έκαναν

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

----------


## sdedes21

...και μετα απο ολα αυτα τα δυσαρεστα, ειμαι σε θεση να ανακοινωσω οτι φτασαμε παλι τα 5 αυγουλακια μεχρι στιγμης!!! σημερα ειναι η μερα του εκτου αβγου η τελος. ελπιζω να ειμαι πιο τυχερος αυτη τη φορα...!

----------


## Sophie

Λυπάμαι γιατο μικρό σου... :sad:  Τουλάχιστον έσωσες το άλλο..!

----------


## xrisam

Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά!

----------


## panagiotis k

Με το καλό και στο κλαρί......

----------


## geo_ilion

με το καλο  αν ειναι να ερθει και αυτο καλη συνεχεια

----------


## sdedes21

καλημερα σε ολη την παρεα! ζητω απεγνωσμενα την βοηθεια σας γιατι με απασχολει (ευχαριστα???) το εξης: το ζευγαρακι μου για το οποιο ανοιχτηκε το ποστ ειχε μια γεννα η οποια αρχισε στις 2-11-2013 απο την οποια απο τα 5 αυγα βγηκαν 2 πουλακια απο τα οποια εζησε το 1. καπακι ειχε μια δευτερη γεννα η οποια αρχισε στις 9-1-2014 που εκανε 6 αυγουλακια απο τα οποια βγηκε 1 πουλακι που αρχισε να βγαινει απο την φωλια μολις χθες (30 ημερων). σημερα που ειδα την φωλια παρατηρησα οτι το ζευγαρακι μου εχει ξεκινησει νεα γεννα και εχουν κανει ηδη 2 αυγα! ξερω οτι δεν επιτρεπεται τριτη γεννα στην σειρα. επειδη δεν μου εχει ξανασυμβει κατι παρομοιο θα ηθελα τις συμβουλες σας.

----------


## Efthimis98

Πιστεύω με καλή διατροφή προλαβαίνεις για μία τρίτη γέννα. Άλλωστε το όριο είναι στις 3εις.

----------


## sdedes21

καλη διατροφη υπαρχει Ευθυμη. οποτε μου προτεινεις να την συνεχισω την τριτη συνεχομενη γεννα?

----------


## jk21

ποια η διατροφη που ακολουθεις; γιατι με προβληματιζει οτι μονο 1 καθε φορα βγαινει γονιμο ή τελικα επωαζεται (τα αλλα αυγα ηταν χωρις εμβρυο ή με εμβρυο που δεν αναπτυχθηκε; )

----------


## sdedes21

Δημητρη στην πρωτη γεννα απο τα 5 αυγουλακια βγηκαν 3 πουλακια. το πρωτο πεθανε την επομενη μερα το αλλο στις 40 μερες και εζησε το ενα. η διατοφη που ακολουθω ειναι η εξης: καλο μειγμα σπορων χωρις μπισκοτακια, υπαρχει μονιμα μεσα στην κλουβα σουπιοκοκαλο και αυγοτροφη και λαχανικα και φρουτα καθε δευτερη μερα.

----------


## jk21

στη δευτερη γεννα που ειχες 6 αυγα  ,αλλα ενα μικρο;

----------


## sdedes21

ακριβως. και η θυληκια εβγαζε στην ακρη ενα αυγο καθε φορα. μολις περασαν 30 μερες απο την γεννα του τελευταιου αυγου τα εβγαλα τελειως απο την φωλια γιατι δεν πιστευω οτι θα γινονταν κατι.

----------


## jk21

ασπορα εκεινα ή με νεκρο εμβρυο;

----------


## sdedes21

καποια ηταν σιγουρα ασπορα αλλα ειδα και καποια που ειχαν μαυρο μερος μεσα στο αυγο. τα αυγα αυτα ηταν ''ξεραμενα'' εσωτερικα. δεν ηταν παντως καποιο που να εχει σχηματισμενο πουλακι. προσπαθω να τα περιγραψω οσο καλυτερα μπορω γιατι ειναι οι πρωτες μου αναπαραγωγες και δεν εχω την εμπειρια που χρειαζεται.

----------


## jk21

δεν μπορω να σου αποκλεισω την υπαρξη καποιου μικροβιου στους γονεις ,που ισως επηρεαζει τη γονιμοτητα ή και τη θνησιμοτητα των πουλιων μεσα στη φωλια 
το σωστο ειναι να γινουν εξετασεις ωστε να προσδιοριστει το προβλημα και να μην δωσεις οτι να ναι φαρμακο ,που μπορει να μην χρειαζεται ή και να χρειαζεται ,να μην ειναι το καταλληλο .Δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να ειναι ενεργα αρρωστοι οι γονεις για να συμβει κατι τετοιο ή μπορει να ειναι και αποτελεσμα υπογονιμοτητας για αλλους λογους πχ ορμονικους ή μη απορροφησης θρεπτικων ουσιων 

 με δεδομενο οτι πιθανον να μην οδηγηθεις σε γιατρο και ειναι κριμα να φανε φαρμακα ισως και αχρηστα  ,θα σου προτεινα να ενισχυσεις το πουλι με μια πολυβιταμινη ειδικη για την αναπαραγωγη 

*Πολυβιταμινούχα σκευάσματα για την αναπαραγωγή*καθημερινη χρηση αυγου ή αυγοτροφης φτιαγμενης απο σενα με αυγα και να συνεχιζεις να δινεις χορταρικα 

επιπλεον να δινεις με την αυγοτροφη γυρη  

Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds)

----------


## sdedes21

ποια πολυβιταμινη μου προτεινεις εσυ Δημητρη απο ολες αυτες?

----------


## jk21

Οταν εχω δοκιμασει μονο μια απο αυτες και μαλιστα σε περιορισμενη χρηση ,δεν ειμαι ο καταλληλος για να εχω την πιο εγκυρη γνωμη για χρηση τους στην πραξη ,παρα μονο θεωρητικη ,η οποια ειναι διατυπωμενη για ολες στο αρθρακι και στα σχετικα σχολια (πατα τον συνδεσμο κατω και θα οδηγηθεις σε αυτα αυτοματα ) 

θα μου πεις αφου εσυ δεν κανεις χρηση ,γιατι λες να κανουμε εμεις; τα πολυβιταμινουχα για μενα ,πρεπει να δινονται ειτε οταν υπαρχει προβλημα (πχ στην περιπτωση σου ) ειτε οταν ενα πουλι προερχεται απο ασθενεια και ειναι σε αναρωση .Ολα αυτα αν δινει χορταρικα συχνοτατα ,καλο μιγμα σπορων και αυγο πραγματικο ,ειτε σκετο ειτε σε αυγοτροφη προσεγμενης συνταγης .Αν δεν δινει ,τοτε μπορει να δινονται και συχνοτερα ,αν και τα προτιμω να ειναι τα << συμπληρωματα >> και οχι οι στυλοι στην διατροφη 

να παρεις καποιο που να εχει αμινοξεα (βιτ Α ,D3 εχουν σχεδον ολα της αγορας ) και αρκετη βιτ Ε  .Αν δεν εχει σεληνιο για την απορροφηση της βιτ Ε να δινεις 1 τριμμενο brazil nuts στην αυγοτροφη 100 γρ 

εγω τι δινω εκτος απο γυρη αυτο τον καιρο; κατι υπο δοκιμη που θα το συζητησουμε προς το τελος της περιοδου 

για αυτα ,θα σου πουνε παιδια που τα εχουν κανει χρηση

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Μπορουμε να δινουμε στα παπαγαλακια αυγοτροφη που δινουμε και στα καναρινια;

----------


## sdedes21

ναι Δημο. μια ειναι στην ουσια η αυγοτροφη του εμποριου. καλο ομως ειναι αν μπορουμε να την φτιαχνουμε μονοι μας την αυγοτροφη.

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Εναταξει ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## sdedes21

καλημερα και παλι σε ολη την παρεα!!! μου φαινεται οτι το συγκεκριμενο ζευγαρακι δεν θα με αφησει να ησυχασω! (με την καλη εννοια). αφου εκανε την τριτη συνεχομενη γεννα και εχει μεινει 1 πουλακι για να βγει απο την φωλια (30 ημερων), εχθες ειδα οτι υπαρχει παλι καινουργιο αυγουλακι! αφου δεν επιτρεπεται 4η συνεχομενη γεννα τι να κανω??? να βγαλω την φωλια τωρα κατα συνεπεια να βγει το πουλακι εξω αναγκαστικα, να αφησω την φωλια μεχρι να βγει το μικρο μονο του (αλλα η θυληκια να συνεχισει να γενναει), τι????????

----------


## thanos52

θα ελεγα να αφησεις την φωλια μεχρι να βγει και το τελευταιο 

Να σου ζησουν

Αλλα μην αφησεις να κανουν και αλλη γεννα γτ μαλλον ειναι κουρασμενα

----------


## Giorgekid

Ασε την φωλια.....το μικρο πρεπει να βγει μονο του.....και εαν παρεις και συμβουλη απο άλλον πρωτα.....κανε οτι πει ο πιο έμπειρος....αλλα η γνωμη μου ειναι να χωρισεις τον πατέρα και να μεινει η μάνα!ωστε να ταΐζει το μωρο!!!ομως να βλεπεις οτι το ταΐζει!!!!!και εαν οι ορμόνες της κοπελιάς δεν συγκροτούνται.....τοτε.....βαλ  ε ψεύτικα αυγά μεχρι να ηρεμήσει!!!!

----------


## giorgos@

ναι τα ψευτηκα αυγα είναι πολες φορες η λυση

----------


## thanos52

με το καλο

----------


## sdedes21

σημερα βγηκε και το τελευταιο πουλακι απο την φωλια αλλα υπαρχουν ηδη 3 αυγουλακια μεσα. να της παρω τα αυγα και να βγαλω την φωλια τελικα?

----------


## demis

Αμα νιωθεις πως θα κουραστουν παρα παρα πολυ που λογικα αυτο θα γίνει με 4η γέννα κατα σειρά τα βγάζεις!! Δεν έχεις κάποιο άλλο ζευγαρι με φωλιά ή κάποιο γνωστο σου που εχει ζευγάρι με άσπορα αυγα να του τα δώσεις?

----------


## sdedes21

εχω αλλο ενα ζευγαρι που εχει κανει 5 αυγα και περιμενω σημερα η αυριο να σκασει το πρωτο πουλακι. να τα βαλω σε αυτο?

----------


## demis

έχεις δει αν τα αυγά απο το αλλο ζευγάρι ειναι ενπσορα? αν ειναι ενπσορα δυστυχώς δε γίνεται να τα βάλεις ουτε σε εκεινο το ζευγάρι αφου θα βγάλουν τα δικά τους μικρά αυτές τις ημέρες.

----------

